# My Vietnam Photos 2008



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Great photography. Thank you Tubeman
I love some of the street scenes.


----------



## Proud2BVietnamese (Apr 24, 2008)

Here are my photos for my trip to Vietnam. Just returned from Vietnam yesterday.

Cemetary









burning incense at my great-grandma's tomb









Chau Doc - Vietnamese pagoda









Chau Doc - having goat bbq with my friends









Vietnamese fruits - plentiful and cheap during the rainy season









Durian - only $1 a kilo









improved road









Vung Tau - twin-seater bicycles









Vung Tau- loitering and chatting at night









Binh Duong - a $300 million cultural resort that a very wealthy Vietnamese individual is building









































Enjoying chicken congee. EVERYTHING in Vietnam tastes great









Clay flowers that we make to export overseas

























It's time to say goodbye. Saigon's new Tan Son Nhut international airport is not so bad
My aunt and nephew









Group photo before I leave


----------

